# Earn £50 and help medical research: looking to recruit volunteers:



## Dr John Tully (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi there. I am a locally based psychiatrist and researcher. I am currently looking to recruit male subjects- adults and adolescents- for our exciting new research study at Kings College London, funded by the Wellcome Trust. The study will look at the effect of the safe, natural hormone, oxytocin, on the brains of healthy people, and of those with mental health problems. We hope it will help us understand more about the brain, especially in relation to social behaviour. 

The study involves 2 MRI scans at the Institute of Psychiatry, on Denmark Hill, Camberwell. It also involves a meeting with a trained mental health professional (psychiatrist or psychologist) and completing some questionnaires. More information is available by contacting me at the email address below. 

We are looking for adults who do not have a major mental illness, and who are not using illicit drugs at present. We especially need people who have not reached university level of education. We are also looking to recruit adolescents (12 and upwards) for another part of the study. Their parent guardian will be asked to attend meetings and assessments involved. 

Volunteers will be paid £50 on completion of their involvement. If you are interested or know of anyone who would be, please contact me at john.tully@kcl.ac.uk. More information here: [drjohntully.blogspot.co.uk]. Thanks for your time!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 29, 2017)

Jeez! don't all put your hands up at once eh?


----------



## WouldBe (Jan 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> Jeez! don't all put your hands up at once eh?


The use of illicit drugs may scupper most posters on here.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 29, 2017)

Does it involve vivisection?


----------



## phillm (Jun 5, 2017)

Just to let everyone know I applied and was accepted for this trial and can say it doesn't involve vivisection and has proved quite fascinating on a personal level but quite intensive in terms of time. The 3 hour initial interview covered most of the key moments in my life and I think was quite enlightening in terms of personal reflection in terms of emotions and personal development. John and his team are extremely helpful and empathic and I have been paid for travel and lunch as well as the initial £50 and an extra £25 for coming in at short notice. It would appear though that my IQ is a bit too high for the control group so he is looking for more volunteers to add to his sample his comments were ;
_
Please let anyone you can know that we will cover £50 expenses PLUS £25 for each day people can come in on short notice. Travel and food costs also covered. Ideally, at this point, we are looking for people with average educational attainment- ie not lots of degrees etc! 
_
So that would rule out some of the more prolific and articulate posters here no doubt! 

Oxytocin is an interesting naturally occuring hormone.

Oxytocin - Wikipedia

Please feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 5, 2017)

phillm said:


> Just to let everyone know I applied and was accepted for this trial and can say it doesn't involve vivisection and has proved quite fascinating on a personal level but quite intensive in terms of time. The 3 hour initial interview covered most of the key moments in my life and I think was quite enlightening in terms of personal reflection in terms of emotions and personal development. John and his team are extremely helpful and empathic and I have been paid for travel and lunch as well as the initial £50 and an extra £25 for coming in at short notice. It would appear though that my IQ is a bit too high for the control group so he is looking for more volunteers to add to his sample his comments were ;
> _
> Please let anyone you can know that we will cover £50 expenses PLUS £25 for each day people can come in on short notice. Travel and food costs also covered. Ideally, at this point, we are looking for people with average educational attainment- ie not lots of degrees etc!
> _
> ...


Did you get given any oxy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2017)

I can imagine there are loads of younger/older men at local FE colleges that fit the brief. The OP needs to advertise in those places...the money will go a long way for some.


----------



## phillm (Jul 18, 2017)

Second visit tmrw when I will get the second dose - so one has been a control placebo and one the hormone.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 18, 2017)

Medical experiments eh? What could go wrong?











Nah I don't fancy been chased by The Shop.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 18, 2017)

I went on one a few months ago.. Did all the interviews and med thing etc.. and was okay to be a guinea pig. It was for an anti-anxiety made from cactus. So got sent the capsules, had a look inside saw it was filler and threw them in disgust 



drug seeking behaviour since 1974


----------



## Supine (Jul 18, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> I went on one a few months ago.. Did all the interviews and med thing etc.. and was okay to be a guinea pig. It was for an anti-anxiety made from cactus. So got sent the capsules, had a look inside saw it was filler and threw them in disgust
> 
> 
> 
> drug seeking behaviour since 1974



You obviously don't understand the value or purpose of trial data.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 18, 2017)

Supine said:


> You obviously don't understand the value or purpose of trial data.


 
I know, what do i know..


----------

